# Babies!!!!!



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

...well hopefully  About a week and a half ago I finally managed to get my hands on some male Red Cherry Shrimp and 2 of my females are already holding eggs :grin2: Just had to share my excitement :nerd:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi

What sort of filter do you have? Baby shrimp are tiny and unless you have the intake covered by something like a bit of pantyhose they will get sucked up into the filter.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

Sponge filters are also good; no matter the size of the tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've never had a problem with my baby shrimp getting sucked into the filter ( that I've noticed) I keep my plants on the opposite side of the tank I used to have DOZENS of them until we moved the first time, and the city water was horrible. I started with 12 and ended up. 30+


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

It's a little 3 stage filter that's built into the back of the tank - I've had the intakes covered with filter foam blocks since the tank's been set up


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Brittyboo said:


> It's a little 3 stage filter that's built into the back of the tank - I've had the intakes covered with filter foam blocks since the tank's been set up


Well done, I always find baby shrimp in my canister filter.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

How cool! I wanted to breed shrimpies but I got into snails. Good luck!


----------

